
Hong Kong's Hard-Core Protesters Take Justice into Their Own Hands - hktruth
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/10/07/world/asia/hong-kong-protesters-masks-violence.html
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21182798](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21182798)

